# Why am I getting someone else's tax information from Uber?



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

When I click on click here next to 1099-K in the Tax Information link, it gives me someone elses tax information. Their name, address, SSN, earnings, etc etc etc.. Is this happening for anyone else?


----------



## donniejepp (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, it's happened to multiple people and it looks to be the same Florida driver who's getting screwed.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/42iubv


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

command3r said:


> When I click on click here next to 1099-K in the Tax Information link, it gives me someone elses tax information. Their name, address, SSN, earnings, etc etc etc.. Is this happening for anyone else?


It happened to JJuber


----------



## PGHCABLEGUY (Sep 1, 2015)

happened to me too, same florida person


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

This FL person is going to be pretty popular!!! He better get some lifelock LOLOLOLOL....

PS - Florida is ID Theft capitol of the world.


----------

